# East Matagorda Bay



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ve been doing some research in this area and really want to fish it before I move out of Texas (July 2020). Are there any good launches on market street next to the Colorado river (FM 2031)? From the satellite pictures it looks like maybe a kayak launch or two on that road and I’m wondering if I could get my skiff launched from one to avoid making a huge run from Matagorda Harbor to the south shoreline where I’d like to fish. Thanks in advance I’m driving out there Monday most likely to check it out


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No, you can’t launch a skiff anywhere along that side of the road.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I am between West Maddie and SA Bay if you ever want to fish that area. BTW, right now through the end of the year is some of the best fishing in the area!


Michael


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

2 or 3 launches on or near Caney Creek if you want to try that end of the bay. Short run from there via the ICW to the bay.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Launch at Charlie's or the Crab Trap in Sargent and cut into the bay at the Tripod cut. Much shorter run to the shoreline you want to fish....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> Launch at Charlie's or the Crab Trap in Sargent and cut into the bay at the Tripod cut. Much shorter run to the shoreline you want to fish....


Sargent is the east end and Tripod is the west end unless we are referring to two different tripods.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

https://postimg.cc/gallery/ouchtgd6/

Screen shots from Google Earth of East Matagorda launches at Caney Creek. 
Charlie’s has more parking than the Crab Trap. There’s also a launch across the ICW, but they are building a new bridge across and expect long delays getting over the canal.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I’m talking about the first cut out of the icw from sargent that is super easy to navigate for someone that hasn’t been on that bay before...you surely know which one in talking about. It has that weird tripod looking thing just in the other side of the cut. I’ve never measured it, but I’m 95% sure it’s closer to that cut from Sargent than it is from matagorda harbor. Either way, I like putting in at Sargent because it’s less crowded.

I see now that the op is asking about a different part of the bay. 

I just want to get my boat so I can go fish again.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

That’s all good info, thanks guys


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jpipes said:


> I’m talking about the first cut out of the icw from sargent that is super easy to navigate for someone that hasn’t been on that bay before...you surely know which one in talking about. It has that weird tripod looking thing just in the other side of the cut. I’ve never measured it, but I’m 95% sure it’s closer to that cut from Sargent than it is from matagorda harbor. Either way, I like putting in at Sargent because it’s less crowded.
> 
> I see now that the op is asking about a different part of the bay.
> 
> I just want to get my boat so I can go fish again.


There are tripods all along that bay and even all the way to Oyster Lake. I think they used to mark the old ICW or some other channel before it possibly.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Jred said:


> I’ve been doing some research in this area and really want to fish it before I move out of Texas (July 2020). Are there any good launches on market street next to the Colorado river (FM 2031)? From the satellite pictures it looks like maybe a kayak launch or two on that road and I’m wondering if I could get my skiff launched from one to avoid making a huge run from Matagorda Harbor to the south shoreline where I’d like to fish. Thanks in advance I’m driving out there Monday most likely to check it out


What part of Texas are you moving to?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> What part of Texas are you moving to?


Don’t know yet but I’ll probably be moving to FL (Coast Guard). I live in angleton now


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I launch at the West Mooring Dock Park, run down the ICW and cut across at the Tripod. https://goo.gl/maps/XW4aNn52MqM193zFA


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The tripod in @Finn Maccumhail 's link is where you want to cut through if launching anywhere in Sargent. It will still be about a 7 mile run to the south shoreline (done it many, many times) 

If you launch at Matagorda Harbor it is about a 9 mile run to the south shoreline, so pick your poison.


----------

